# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền bắc - Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Vietnam Airlines

Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền bắc*

*Tổng Công ty Hàng không Việt Nam*
200 Nguyễn Sơn, Quận Long Biên,
Hà Nội, VIỆT NAM

*Trung tâm Đặt giữ chỗ qua điện thoại*
Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320 
Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

*Trợ giúp vé mua trên Website*
Tel: 84 4 39381 835/393818 356
Email: refund-online@vietnamairlines.com

*Trung tâm Khách hàng Thường xuyên
Trung tâm Bông Sen Vàng*

200 Nguyễn Sơn, Quận Long Biên,
Hà Nội, VIỆT NAM

Tel:  84 4 38730314 Fax: 84 4 38273003
Email: glp@vietnamairlines.com

*Hội viên thẻ Bạch kim và thẻ Vàng:
Tel: 84 4 3873 8738
Email: premium.glp@vietnamairlines.com


*1. Hà Nội*

*Văn phòng tại thành phố* 
Địa chỉ: 25 Tràng Thi, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Giờ mở cửa: Thứ Hai - thứ Sáu : sáng 0800-1130, chiều 1130-1700
Phone: 84-4 62700 200
Fax:     84-4 39349 636
E-mail:  vpkvmb@vietnamair.com.vn
Đặt chỗ, xuất vé & trợ giúp
Phone: 84-4 38320 320; 1900 545486
Fax:     84-4 62700 244
E-mail: booking.nro@vietnamair.com.vn

*Phát triển Bán*
     Phone: 84-4 62700 200
     Fax:     84-4 62700 227
     E-mail: ptb.nro@vietnamair.com.vn

*Khách hàng Thường xuyên*
     Phone: 84-4 62767 767
     Fax:     84-4 62700 231

*Thương mại Hàng hóa*
     Phone: 84-4 39742 900
     Fax:     84-4 39742 811
     E-mail: cargo.nro@vietnamair.com.vn 

*Phòng vé Tràng Thi*
25 Tràng Thi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội,Việt Nam
Giờ làm việc: Thứ Hai - thứ Sáu: 0730-1830; Thứ Bảy - Chủ nhật - Ngày lễ: 0800-1130 & 1330-1700

*Phòng vé Mỹ Đình*
5 Phạm Hùng St,Cầu Giấy,Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Giờ làm việc:Thứ Hai - thứ Sáu: 0730-1830; thứ Bảy - Chủ nhật - Ngày lễ: 0800-1130 & 1330-1700
Phone: 84-4-37951690
Fax: 84-4-37951696

*Phòng vé Long Biên*
125 Nguyễn Sơn – Long Biên – Hà Nội
Giờ làm việc: Thứ Hai - Thứ Sáu 0900 - 1130 & 1330-1800
Phone: 84-4-38729182
Fax: 84-4-38729183

*Phòng vé Nội Bài*
Sảnh A,B, tầng2, sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài

*2. Hải Phòng*

*Văn phòng tại thành phố* 
Địa chỉ: 166 Hoàng Văn Thụ, Quận Hồng Bàng, Tp.Hải Phòng, Việt Nam
Giờ mở cửa: 0730 – 1830 (Thứ Hai – Thứ  Sáu) và 0800 – 1130 &  1330 – 1700 (Thứ Bảy-Chủ Nhật và ngày lễ)
Phone: 84-31 3810 890
Fax:     84-31 3810 895

*3. Quảng Ninh*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố* 
Địa chỉ: Khách sạn Hồng Gai, đường Bãi Cháy, Tp.Hạ Long, Tỉnh Quảng Ninh
Giờ mở cửa: 0800 – 1700 (Thứ Hai – Thứ  Sáu) ;Thứ Bảy-Chủ Nhật và ngày lễ: nghỉ
Phone: 84-33 3511 550
Fax:     84-33 3511 551

----------


## hangnt

*4. Lào Cai*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố* 
Địa chỉ: 02 đường Fansipan, thị trấn Sapa
Giờ mở cửa: 0800 – 1130 và 1330 - 1700 (Các ngày trong tuần)
Phone: 84-20  3873 404
Fax:     84-20  3873 414

*5. Điện Biên
*
*Văn phòng Điện Biên*
Địa chỉ: đường Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, TP Điện Biên Phủ, Tỉnh Điện Biên
Giờ mở cửa: Thứ Hai-Thứ sáu: 0730-1830; Thứ bảy-Chủ nhật-Ngày lễ: 0800-1130&1330-1700
Phone: 84-230-3824 948
Fax: 84-230-3825 536
Email: vndin.nro@vietnamair.com.vn

----------


## vido

đến bao giờ đi máy bay của vietnamairline giá rẻ như đi các hãng hàng không giá rẻ nhỉ??@@ nếu ko thì toàn fai ngồi đuôi máy bay thui

----------

